# مساعد:Convert floppy disk to USB Flash



## mohmadmmw (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع هو يتكلم عن تحويل القرص المرن (الفلوبي)إلى USB فلاش
بمعنى أخر :لو لدي فلاش ميموري و ليس لدي مأخذ USB أريد توصيلها إلى مأخذ Floppy Disk 
طبعاً الجميع يتسائل هل يوجد جهاز ليس لديه مأخذ USB؟؟؟
القصد من الموضوع وأرجو المساعده هو الأنظمه التي لا تدعم USB
مثل أنظمة العمل على ماكينات CNC... وغيرها وهي لا تدعم مأخذ USB

طبعاً الموضوع صعب ولكن أرجو من الجميع الرد بـــ أي فكره أو وسيله لتحقيق ونجاح الفكره
وأنا ليس لدي أي فكره مع الأسف .....وعندما أصنع الداره وأجربها سأقوم بوضعها في هذا المنتدى ليستفيد الجميع منها .....طبعاً مع شرح كل جزاء !!!

شكراً لكم تحياتي
​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

أخى
الموضوع غير واضح
الفلوبى على USB يباع أصلا فى السوق
ثانيا تباع دوائر تحويل من USB الى RS232 و معظم الماكينات تعمل على RS232
المشكلة ليست فى الدائرة لكن الماكينة يجب أن تحتوى Driver لتشغيل هذا المنفذ


----------



## mohmadmmw (28 يونيو 2011)

شكراً على رد أخي......


----------



## mohmadmmw (29 يونيو 2011)

*الفلوبى على usb يباع أصلا فى السوق
صحيح ولكن أنا أريد توصيل منفذ الفلوبي ليصبح usb .....
*


----------



## zeid25 (1 يوليو 2011)

في الواقع لقد طرح الأخ محمد موضوعا مهما للغاية
الكثير من المعدات الصناعية التي تمت صناعتها في عصر الفلوبي
لا تتأقلم مع التجهيزات الحديثة مثل السواقة او ال usb وبعض هذه
الآلات ثمنها مرتفع للغاية وإن البحث لإيجال حلول مناسبة موضوع مهم
وفي الواقع إنني ابحث عن افضل الحلول حاليا وخاصة النقطة التي اشار
اليها الأخ ماجد عباس من حيث أن برامج مثل هذه الآلات لا تدعم خاصية
تعريف اجهزة جديدة


----------



## josephriad (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اسف لرفع الموضوع لكن انا فعلا محتاج الدائرة الخاصه به 

لينك للجهاز نفسه 

ebay.com/itm/Black-5V-3-5-1-44MB-floppy-disk-drive-emulator-to-USB-Flash-Drive-Simple-plug-/271127485465?pt=US_Floppy_Zip_Jaz_Drives&hash=item3f20751c19


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أخى
هذا يخص قسم الحاسبات


----------



## josephriad (1 يناير 2013)

الموضوع الكتروني لانه يطلب داره كهربية لللعمل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يناير 2013)

josephriad قال:


> الموضوع الكتروني لانه يطلب داره كهربية لللعمل



حسنا يمكنك استخدام ميكرو كونتروللر at89c5130a-m أو at90usb82 كلاهما يدعم usb و به من الأطراف ما يكفى للتوصيل لأطراف الفلوبى

كيف ستبرمج هذا الميكرو؟؟؟ أليس هذا تخصص قسم الحاسبات؟؟؟؟؟ أم أن الحاسبات خالية من الهاردوير؟؟؟؟


----------

